# TiVo IR code for Woolworths 'Worth It' Freeview STB?



## bignoise (Oct 7, 2000)

Has anyone had any luck getting their TiVo to control the £20 Woolworths "Worth it" Freeview STB? (Not a bad box, although the unnecessary TV/Radio separation isn't ideal for TiVo, admittedly.) 

(If I can find my old Palm I might be able to capture the IR codes, if that's of any help...) - but before reinventing the wheel, just wanted to check whether I had missed anything obvious. Couldn't get any joy from any of the Freeview codesets already in the TiVo database. 

(Strangely, two of my TiVos have "Freeview (1 of 2)" and "Freeview (2 of 2)" but one has "Freeview (1 of 2)", "Freeview (1 of 3)", "Freeview (2 of 2)", "Freeview (2 of 3)", "Freeview (3 of 3)".)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds like its Not Worth It then?


----------



## bignoise (Oct 7, 2000)

Hehe.  It seems to be a decent, cheap box - but obviously TiVo remote codes are the dealbreaker.


----------



## bignoise (Oct 7, 2000)

Dusted off the old Palm III and with the aid of Omniremote, here am the codes! ... hopefully..

Category-Woolworths
Button name-1
0000 0069 0024 0000 0168 00B4 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 003C 001E 003C 001E 003C 0019 0041 0019 0019 0014 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0663 0168 0055 0019 0000 
Button name-2
0000 0069 0024 0000 016D 00AF 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 001E 000F 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0019 0014 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 003C 0019 0046 0019 003C 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0663 016D 0055 0019 0000 
Button name-3
0000 0069 0024 0000 016D 00AF 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 003C 001E 0041 0019 003C 001E 003C 001E 000F 001E 003C 0019 0019 0014 0019 0014 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0663 0168 005A 0019 0000 
Button name-4
0000 0069 0024 0000 0168 00AF 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 003C 0019 0041 001E 003C 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0663 0168 005A 0019 0000 
Button name-5
0000 0069 0024 0000 0163 00B4 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0014 0019 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 003C 0019 0041 001E 003C 0019 0041 001E 003C 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0014 0019 0019 0041 0014 0668 0168 0055 0019 0000 
Button name-6
0000 0069 0024 0000 016D 00AF 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 001E 000F 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0019 0014 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 000F 001E 0014 0014 0041 001E 0041 0014 0014 001E 003C 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0663 0168 005A 0019 0000 
Button name-7
0000 0069 0024 0000 016D 00AF 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0014 0019 0019 003C 0019 0014 001E 003C 0019 0041 001E 003C 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0663 0168 005A 0019 0000 
Button name-8
0000 0069 0024 0000 016D 00AF 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0014 0014 001E 000F 0019 0041 0019 0014 001E 003C 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0663 0168 005A 0019 0000 
Button name-9
0000 0069 0024 0000 0168 00B4 0019 0014 0019 000F 001E 000F 001E 0014 0019 000F 001E 000F 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0014 0019 0019 0014 0019 003C 001E 0041 0014 0041 0019 0041 001E 065E 016D 0055 0019 0000 
Button name-0
0000 0069 0024 0000 016D 00AF 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 003C 001E 0014 0019 003C 0019 0041 0019 0041 001E 003C 001E 003C 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0663 0168 005A 0019 0000


----------



## bignoise (Oct 7, 2000)

Wow, this is cool. Found a guide on the net for converting those codes and poking them into TiVo's IR database. They work! And better still with an 'enter' button:

Button name-enter
0000 0069 0024 0000 016D 00AF 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0014 0019 0019 0041 0019 003C 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0014 0019 0014 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0041 0019 0663 016D 0055 0019 0000

Still more reasons why TiVo rules.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

heh, I was going to suggest finding out what chipset it was because someone probably makes them relabelled for woolworths and therefore *should* work with the codes from the original manufacturer, whoever that may be.
However since you've found another solution that's not a problem any more.

Care to share the link to the guide for adding it to the database?


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

The Aussie site has loads of tutorials for this. The most comprehensive seems to be
http://www.tuhs.org/twiki/bin/view/IR/IRConversionMoreDetail


----------



## bignoise (Oct 7, 2000)

Yup, that's the site. I went for the slightly less complex version at http://www.tuhs.org/twiki/bin/view/IR/IRConversionAndSetup


----------



## beebul (Oct 23, 2002)

That site doesn't work anymore 

Just bought one of these boxes and it's great - but there is no IR code for it in Tivo - so it will have to go back


----------



## dave h-j (Oct 9, 2002)

Me too - I've just brought one today (to replace the durbrand one that blew up with a spectacular bang yesterday) but no tivo codes..

I've done some searching around and I can't find anything approaching the guide that bignoise found - so i'm stuck without tivo atm..

Can anyone help?


----------



## dave h-j (Oct 9, 2002)

Actually - could I use this to convert the codes to Tivo and get them inserted into the db?

http://tivoza.nanfo.com/wiki/index.php/IR_Convert


----------



## dave h-j (Oct 9, 2002)

Right - well I used this site anyway to generate the script, which I've run. I assume now that I have an entry called CableBoxNum set to 10001 - but the problem I have is with the dbset.

I take it that this associates this "manufacturer" with a particular source type - but no matter which one I set it to I can't find the entry. The script identified two sources, 7 and 1 which I take as Freeview and Ariel respectively..

Can anyone help?


----------



## dave h-j (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh well - stuff you lot - fixed it myself 

Quick google around and I found out that CableBoxCodeNum is a variable held within MFS for a particular object. The mistake I was making was setting the source code number and then going back into the select source menu settings in an attempt to find or check that channel changes work. I verified this using tivoweb to browse the MFS structure..

Anyway, I did the dbset again, rebooted and it all worked..

I've attached the script that I used along with the dbset/dbget utilities in case you don't have them loaded. This will set the dbcode at 20051 - but you can change it be editing the appropriate bits of the script.

I had issues running the script, so I had to run it as 

$ tivosh ./ir_codes.tcl

The dbset command should be printed after it has run, but the one I ran was:

$ tivosh dbset 647/1111 CableBoxCodeNum 20051

Hope this help others with this box


----------



## beebul (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh shoot that all looks too complez and Unix-y for me 

Guess I'll just keep this as a backup Freeview and buy another -anyone know if the &#163;19.99 Hitachi one from Argos works with Tivo?


----------



## dave h-j (Oct 9, 2002)

If you have shell access (i.e. tivonet/turbonet) then you shoul dbe able to do it fairly easily:

1. Unzip scripts and db files on PC
2. ftp over to tivo to /var/hack/bin
3. telnet into tivo
3a. export PATH=$PATH:/var/hack/bin 
4. cd /var/hack/bin
5. tivosh
6. tivosh ir_codes.tcl
7. run the dbset command for source "7" (which should be similar to the one above)
8. reboot and test


----------

